# The Noldor's # 1 Fan



## Confusticated (Mar 12, 2004)

*Noldor Fandom (Inder vs Nom)*

Just a little friendly competition 

Those of you who are familiar with Noldor fandom at TTF, make the call! 

One is named after a Noldo! hmm... but the other quotes Feanor in his signature.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 12, 2004)

*Hello.*

As usual, having no shame, I voted for myself; why? Because I can.

I am obviously the biggest Noldor fan, Nom is IMO, a big fake. She only likes the Noldor because she has a crush on Celgorm and Curufin   Yeah that's right the evil twins of the Noldor, now ask yourself if you can really vote for someone who has a fetish for maniacal elven prince's? Though not;

vote inderjit


----------



## Aulë (Mar 12, 2004)

Who are these 'Elf' creatures that are always being mentioned?
And who is this 'Tolkien' fellow that I keep on hearing about? Is he some sort of cult leader?


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 12, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> I am obviously the biggest Noldor fan, Nom is IMO, a big fake. She only likes the Noldor because she has a crush on Celgorm and Curufin   Yeah that's right the evil twins of the Noldor, now ask yourself if you can really vote for someone who has a fetish for maniacal elven prince's? Though not...



This is clearly not true!

Originally posted by me in various threads througout the last year and a half:


> C&C - out the door with them... Curufin was married and Celegorm... well he was Celegorm. A cowardly slime... a disgrace to the Noldor!





> C&C were selfish because of greed,(imo) they never had hearts, and they were cowards. Curufin tried to shoot Luthien from behind moments after she spared his life.





> C&C are things I can not say in this forum, but I could tell you on MSN
> They were as selfish and cruel as their father, but they were weaker than he was. They were nothing special.





> Misguided perhaps but certainly not rotten like C&C brothers.





> But personally I think the ugliest deed of an elf was Curufin taking a shot at Luthien when her back was to him.





> Curufin is the most rotten elf slime I ever heard of!





> That is in part because Curufin was not only one of the two most rotten hearted elves (other Eol) that ever lived...





> Curufin is slime. Anyone can over-power slime.





> There were some real losers like Maeglin, Eol, Curufin and Celegorm.





> ...Curufin and Celegorn. Those two slime are rotten all the way through



But what seed in Inderjit's mind allowed him to come up with such a slandrous falsehood regarding a crush on C&C?

Originally posted by Inderjit:


> Finwe Pretty darn cute..I mean a *great* hot elf. *Begins to hum 'Finwe was a hottie, with his grey-blue eyes*



My guess is this: Finwe was such a hottie according to Inder, that anyone descending from him must be crush-worthy. He then took his own deep thoughts on the matter and wrongly put my name on it!


----------



## Walter (Mar 13, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Just a little friendly competition
> 
> Those of you who are familiar with Noldor fandom at TTF, make the call!
> 
> One is named after a Noldo! hmm... but the other quotes Feanor in his signature.


Hmmm....Nöm, where I live, is a - very popular - brand name of marmalades and jams... 

And besides, I liked the Gnomes better anyway, what kinda race is this where one of the major proponents is a narcistic - but gifted, admittedly - guy with an overemphasized ego....


----------



## Manveru (Mar 13, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> As usual, having no shame, I voted for myself; why? Because I can.
> 
> I am obviously the biggest Noldor fan, Nom is IMO, a big fake. She only likes the Noldor because she has a crush on Celgorm and Curufin   Yeah that's right the evil twins of the Noldor, now ask yourself if you can really vote for someone who has a fetish for maniacal elven prince's? Though not;
> 
> vote inderjit


hmm... sounds soooooooo convincing, Inder
Have my vote, bro...


----------



## Uminya (Mar 13, 2004)

I won't vote for anyone because the Noldor stink.

Teleri pride! Teleri forever!

...and for the younger generation....

73l3r1 h4v3 m4d r0><0r 5k1llz!


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 13, 2004)

Manveru said:


> hmm... sounds soooooooo convincing, Inder
> Have my vote, bro...


You do know I'm going to this out on Inderjit, right? 



Walter said:


> ...what kinda race is this where one of the major proponents is a narcistic - but gifted, admittedly - guy with an overemphasized ego....


Valar? 

But the early gnomes are included in Noldor fandom! 

Nothing beats the personality on Rumil of _Lost Tales_...


> He saw not Eriol, for he held his head as ever bent towards the earth, and mattered swiftly to himself; but Eriol spake bidding him good morrow, and thereat he started.
> Then said he: 'Your pardon, sir! I marked you not, for I was listening to the birds. Indeed sir you find me in a sour temper; for lo! here I have a black-winged rogue fat with impudence who singeth songs before unknown to me, and in a tongue that is strange! It irks me sir, it irks me, for methought at least I knew the simple speeches of all birds. I have a mind to send him down to Mandos for his pertness!' At this Eriol laughed heartily, but said the door-ward: 'Nay sir, may Telvido Prince of Cats harry him for daring to perch in a garden that is in the care of Rumil. Know you that the Noldoli grow old astounding slow, and yet have I grey hairs in the study of all the tongues of the Valar and Eldar. Long ere the fall of Gondolin, good sir, I lightened my thralldom under Melko in learning the speech of all monsters and goblins - have I not conned even the speeches of beasts, disdaining not the thin voiced of the voles and mice? - have I not cadged a stupid tune or two to hum of the speechless beetles? Nay, I have worried at whiles even over the tongues of Men, but Melko take them! they shift and change, change and shift, and when you have them are but a hard stuff whereof to labour songs or tales. Wherefore is it that this morn I felt as Omar the Vala who knows all tongues, as I hearkened to the blending of the voiced of the birds comprehending each, recognising each well-loved tine, when_ tiripti lirilla_ here comes a bird, an imp of Melko - but I weary you sir, with babbling of songs and words.'






> Akin nonetheless be assuredly Gnome-speech and Elfin of the Eldar, as my lore teacheth me - but lo! I weary you again. Never have I found another ear yet in the world that grew not tired ere long of such discourse. "Tongues and speeches," they will say. "one is enough for me" - and thus said Littleheart the Gong-warden once upon a time: "Gnome-speech," he said, "is enough for me - did not that one Earendel of Tuor and Bronweg my father (that minicingly ye miscall Voronwe) speak it and no other?" Yet he had to learn Elfin in the end, or be doomed either to silence or to leave Mar Vanwa Tyalieva - and neither fate would his heart suffer. Lo! now he is chirping Eldar like a lady of the Inwir, even Meril-i-Turinqi our queen herself - Manwe care for her.



(I hope some took the time to read that.)





Ciryaher said:


> ...and for the younger generation....


It frightens me to hear someone your age speak of "the younger generation"  ...but I take comfort in not being able to figure out this "word" at least:


> r0><0r


----------



## Manveru (Mar 13, 2004)

Nóm said:


> You do know I'm going to this out on Inderjit, right?


riiiiight, right?


Nóm said:


> (I hope some took the time to read that.)


having nothing better to do...
(BTW: the only Noldo I could praise is Fingolfin... _Curse you, Feanor... Curse your folly..._--it's fun to quote myself)


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 13, 2004)

Why (only) Fingolfin?


----------



## Uminya (Mar 13, 2004)

Nóm said:


> It frightens me to hear someone your age speak of "the younger generation"  ...but I take comfort in not being able to figure out this "word" at least



r0><0r = roxor...which is like "rocks" as in "it rocks" 

And I'm 133...in dog years 

Do not use age as an excuse, you Noldo fundamentalist! Down with the kinslayers! Huzzah for the shoreline pipers!


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 13, 2004)

Ciryaher said:


> Do not use age as an excuse, you Noldo fundamentalist! Down with the kinslayers! Huzzah for the shoreline pipers!


They only made it to Eressea and then Alqualonde to become the Shoreland pipers thanks to who? King of the Noldor who begged Ulmo to bring them, that's who! 

And their Swanhaven and shores were so pretty thanks to the skill of who?


----------



## Uminya (Mar 13, 2004)

Irrelevant Noldorin propaganda! It's no good helping someone make something nice when you're just going to steal it all and kill us in the process! Kinslayers! Traitors! Forsaken! Doomed by Mandos! Ha!

The Vanyar are better than the Noldor, and what did *they* ever do! Our Sindar cousins know, everyone knows. Even the Naugrim know. Noldor may be fine craftsmen, but what's the use of being smart if you're going to just go off chopping peoples' heads off if they look at you funny?

That Galadriel, she was a Noldo. Beautiful, yeah. Wise, sure. Faithful? Gimme a break. She left ol' Celeborn at the drop of the hat. Wanted to "go home", she says! "Forest dwindling", pah! "Power fading", _a likely excuse_!

I won't even mention fine ol' Feänor. Bloody lot of good *he* did.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 13, 2004)

Galadriel left who exactly? A boring Sinda! Drop of a hat? Drop of a Dark Lord more like it.

At least the Noldor were independant!

Kinslaying... all Feanor's fault! But a single madman shouldn't tarnish the name of a whole people.


The Sindar? They disliked the Noldor before they even knew of the cause of the exile and the Kinslaying! Elu was jealous of and threatened by the might of the Noldor from day one.

If not for the Noldor's exile, the Sindar and Naugrim would have been devoured before Manwe got off his can and decided to do something about Morgoth.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 13, 2004)

*laughs* I digress. I've had my fun, now I'll go back to my own thread of hating any and all elves! Bah to you pointy-ears! *spit*


----------



## Walter (Mar 13, 2004)

Nöm said:


> > Then said he: 'Your pardon, sir! I marked you not, for I was listening to the birds. Indeed sir you find me in a sour temper; for lo! here I have a black-winged rogue fat with impudence who singeth songs before unknown to me, and in a tongue that is strange! It irks me sir, it irks me, for methought at least I knew the simple speeches of all birds. I have a mind to send him down to Mandos for his pertness!'



I remember when I read that for the first time I burst out laughing. Unfortunately that was in the middle of the night, I had been reading in bed and my wife had been sound asleep...


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 13, 2004)

Not a big deal I hope? 

What I wouldn't give to wake to a husband laughing as he reads Rumil's humourous words! 

I bursted out a few times.... that and "An imp of Melko!"... "tiripi lirilla!"... "that minicingly ye miscall Voronwe"... "chirping elfin like a lady of the Inwir" and "Melko take them"... the tongues of Men. I have taken to using that last one.
That conversation with Rumil is up there with Bilbo's first chat with Gandalf. 


And Ciryaher.... know that I saw your Noldo joke, and was not laughing!  Though it did remind me of dwarves for some strange reason .


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 13, 2004)

I really don't see what use the Teleri were anyway, the Ñoldor really should have slaughtered all of them but heck, that's what being a compassionate unarrogant elven kindred, with the most noble, humble and kind-hearted king, Fëanor, helper of the needy and rescuer of people. 

Anyway, I think I have a few quotes from Nom that negate her thesis that she is not in love with the evil twins;

On which Elf act she sound most manly;



> Def. Celegorm and Curufin trying to kill Lúthien, prob one of the funniest moments in that totally rubbish silma-thingy





> Celegorm is my idea of a dream man, either him or Curufin their psychotic tendencies def. match my psychotic frame of mind, down with humanity, hurrah for bigmay and pre-meditated homicide and 2 for 1 offers in selected Pringles at Wal-Mart!





> The Ñoldor’s slaying of the Teleri was clearly fully justified, ha! how those stupid little blighters writhed





> Would I marry Celegorm? Definitely, as long as he killed those jerks Gildor Inglorion and Finrod before me, ha how I despise them two!



Some advice for you Nom next time you attempt to fabricate posts, at least make them feasible.  

Celeborn was a loser, she finally saw the light after she met Gimli. 



> And their Swanhaven and shores were so pretty thanks to the skill of who?



The Mormons?

The Vanyar were too busy sucking up to Manwë Súlimo then committing brilliant deeds like dismantling Orks, elves and men.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 14, 2004)

Fabricate? Feasible?

A few simple searches on posts by me using the words Pringles, blighter, and silma-thing will show I never said those things! You might have won Manveru over with your falsehood, but maybe only Eru knows why... it will not be happening with anyone else, will it? 

Most Manly act? hehe... I'll give you this: is it something Men would do. 



> ...with the most noble, humble and kind-hearted king, Fëanor, helper of the needy and rescuer of people.


Oops... looks like you accidently typed Feanor instead of Finarfin... or did you mean Felagund? I only ask since you say _king_ 

We'll have to pick a couple more votes one way or the other. 

Should we be sad no one has voted for _other_? Does it speak for a generally anti-Noldor forum? 

*whispers* "They must be forgetting Maedhros... don't remind them." 

Hmm and Turgon is also a fan of the Noldor... with an extraordinarily noble-masculine (new to me!) insight to these elves... and it is both touching and enlightening when he speaks of them. If only he'd show up to compete! I'd not mind losing to him in exchange for an end to his absence!

Hmm... then Lhunithiliel is a fan of Feanor? 

Or maybe the other Noldor folk look down upon this infantile contest! 

PS: 
vote Nóm?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 14, 2004)

> A few simple searches on posts by me using the words Pringles, blighter, and silma-thing will show I never said those things! You might have won Manveru over with your falsehood, but maybe only Eru knows why... it will not be happening with anyone else, will it?



Presently I am working on a theory that you and the web-master (and possibly Buddha) and so I will not take part in a futile search, when it is probable, that you, with your despotic powers, already erased your inglorious messages of evil, bigamy and Ewing’s disease.

You really are crazy Nom.  Thank the lord for some sane posts around here.  



> Most Manly act? hehe... I'll give you this: is it something Men would do



It is something noble, honourable, beautiful descendants of the Ñoldoran would do.



> Oops... looks like you accidently typed Feanor instead of Finarfin... or did you mean Felagund? I only ask since you say king



Technically, Finarfin was never referred to as a king, but as a ruler to the people of the Noldor who did not go to Middle-Earth.  

Finrod was only a king of a petty realm, fully of pervy dwarves and Elvish who had a fetish for operations on coronary heart disease, can you really respect such people.

Everyone is also blatantly jealous of the Noldor on this board. Could be some kind of mormon mass-paranoia.


----------



## Manveru (Mar 14, 2004)

Nóm said:


> A few simple searches on posts by me using the words Pringles, blighter, and silma-thing will show I never said those things! You might have won Manveru over with your falsehood, but maybe only Eru knows why... it will not be happening with anyone else, will it?


well... i'm easily being seduced  


Nóm said:


> Hmm... then Lhunithiliel is a fan of Feanor?


Lhun? a fan of Feanor? Hell yeah! (not sure about the spelling; a foreigner, pls, excuse me)
That _wraith_ would scratch my angelic eyes in the very minute I said anything "inappropriate" of this "jeweller" *clear angelic laugh*
Don't know why? *innocent ignorant look*  As she said once, she always gets crush on tragic heroes (and all Noldor race is tragic, right?)


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 14, 2004)

Manveru... you didn't answer about Fingolfin! 


Inderjit S said:


> Presently I am working on a theory that you and the web-master (and possibly Buddha) and so I will not take part in a futile search, when it is probable, that you, with your despotic powers, already erased your inglorious messages of evil, bigamy and Ewing’s disease.


While I have the ability to have deleted some of my old messages... even you must admit I could never have created new posts, slandering C&C, with dates spreading out through the last year and a half. 




> Technically, Finarfin was never referred to as a king, but as a ruler to the people of the Noldor who did not go to Middle-Earth.


I did go on a quick hunt to make sure this is true. I found nothing.  But remember his good son Finrod did prefix Finwe to the name after the death of Fingolfin... but that doesn't really mean much of anything does it.

hehe... I fondly remember all our old Noldor arguements. And I can't help but think of how we never did get to debate against eachother. Can we really measure Noldor fandom with such a poll? I think it's time to get serious and have a real competition... perhaps you know some good scholar who can provide us with a challenge? Perhaps a good worthy Noldor debate topic... something to be reseached as much as argued... or maybe someone willing to offer us scholarly task and then judge them? Unfortantely I don't know anyone who I could ask to do this, but you surely must seeing as how you work on the BD Sil project majig?


----------

